# aquarium inhabitants



## stewey (Nov 5, 2008)

will a red slider turtle live with other species of fish like bala or rainbow sharks???

:fish-home:


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

most turtles will eat fish. I have heard exceptions to this though when you keep fast fish w/ a lot of hiding places the turtle can't get into, it should be fine


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Turtles produce a lot of waste as well, so make sure your water quality stays very good should you attempt this. They have voracious appetites as well... they eat fish!


----------



## roc-aquarium (Aug 26, 2008)

Unless you have a huge tank with lots of hiding spots I wouldn't mix turtles with fish.


----------



## copper_eos (Aug 21, 2008)

Hello, I have red eared sliders and they do get very dirty. We have special turtle tanks set up for them with half for land and half with water because they do like basking on land quite a bit. The large filter in the tank has trouble staying on top of their mess. For this very reason I wouldn't think it would be optimal conditions for a fish since fish prefer really clean water. You may have to do water changes very frequently to keep up with the turtles. The tanks also produce a lot of algae. I was at one time curious about getting some fast algae eaters but was too concerned the turtles would go after them (they always have food on the mind).

They do like eating fish so if you attempted this like above I would recommend fast moving species. However anything in the tank that moves is food to the turtle so even if the fish is bigger than them they might try to nip at them as they occasionally nip at each other and anything else that resembles food. They do have pretty tough bites too because I was bit by one once. It was sharp like a puppy dog bite. Let us know if you give it a shot if it works out. Maybe if you stock them with fish as babies they'd grow use to fish in their environment. :fish9:


----------



## stewey (Nov 5, 2008)

thanks copper eos ill try to use ur suggestion


----------

